# Geyser Water On Demand



## Charleen (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a fairly new gas Hot Water on Demand and it is shutting off every 20 seconds or so. We have really good water pressure. So every time I want some hot water I need to shut off the faucet and on again, and get 20 seconds of hot water. Please Help.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the water pressure is the problem. take a hammer and flatten out the water line where it comes into the building. dont make it too flat that you lower the flow. the lower pressure will make it work better.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the water pressure is the problem. take a hammer and flatten out the water line where it comes into the building. dont make it too flat that you lower the flow. the lower pressure will make it work better.


I second that. It works greats every time!!!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope. The system needs a Schwinn coupling to work. Nothing else will suffice.


----------

